# Is an Ioline SmarTrac Is85 a good cutter for beginner?



## new and confused (Feb 17, 2010)

I need honest opinions!!!!
I have an opportunity to purchase an Ioline Smartrac I/S 85 Vinyl Cutter for around $900. I already use Corel Drawx4 and I may be able to get a copy of SignLab. I was wondering if this setup would be a good investment? It can cut up to 30-31" wide material, and I see a lot of 24" is kinda standard.
Is that a good price? Should I look for something different?
is this machine a good choice? 
Thanks for any advice.
I also have a shot at a Vinyl Express 31" for $275 but it looks a little older and model unknown right now.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if have already made the purchase but you might want to look at this infromation... Ioline SmarTrac I/S Support


----------



## new and confused (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I run it in compatability mode, or do you think it is just too outdated?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

That would be a better question for Ioline, give them a call...ask for Russ...I think he still works there...he knows all about these.


----------



## new and confused (Feb 17, 2010)

I called Ioline and got some great info. That model is currently in production to this day parts are going to be readily available for years. All drivers and software works with windows7 and I can talk directly with live American people even though I did not buy directly from them. What a GREAT customer service they provide. SO I bought it brought it home and was cutting in a matter of a few hours I could use pointers on cutting from Corel I am on dial up (no high speed available in the boondox up here), so no vids for me.....


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear! I don't think you can cut from Corel, you have to export to their cutting program. File Export, PLT and then open the file in the cutting program and send to the cutter.


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

new and confused said:


> I called Ioline and got some great info. That model is currently in production to this day parts are going to be readily available for years. All drivers and software works with windows7 and I can talk directly with live American people even though I did not buy directly from them. What a GREAT customer service they provide. SO I bought it brought it home and was cutting in a matter of a few hours I could use pointers on cutting from Corel I am on dial up (no high speed available in the boondox up here), so no vids for me.....


where did you get such a sweet deal on such a quality cutter?


----------



## new and confused (Feb 17, 2010)

Watched c's list for a long time then when I saw it I drove 3.5 hrs to check it out.... Long day.


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

how's the tracking on that baby?


----------



## new and confused (Feb 17, 2010)

just getting started so we only cut a few smaller things right now, but i'll let ya know....


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

new and confused said:


> just getting started so we only cut a few smaller things right now, but i'll let ya know....


Ive used an Ioline SmarTrac I/S85 for years now. We do vinyl lettering for our truck fleet. Are you cutting vinyl for a heat press? I want to start doing this and would love to know how it came out. I use CorelDraw and export out to a PLT file and use the Ioline software to send the file to the plotter. Do you do this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Brady1 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys! I found this thread after purchasing an I/S85 and a 3M HSRA 48" applicator. How much are they worth today? Any suggestions for maintenance or suggested software? I don't want to spend a bunch on my setup for personal use, any inexpensive or free software would be best. I do own affinity design if that would work best?


----------

